# 1970 GTO Blower Fan Removal



## sharecropper (May 9, 2012)

I just discovered this forum and joined. I have two questions about my 1970 GTO that I purchased new. How do I access the blower fan motor and how do I replace the antenna lead in from windshield antenna to radio?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Answer for both - remove passenger side fender. Which of course means you also have to remove the hood, passenger side inner fender, etc.
If you don't mind cutting on it, it's possible to get to the fan motor by cutting an access hole in the rear of the passenger side inner fender, but then you have to make a way to cover the hole once you're done.

Bear


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

To replace the blower motor, you can remove all of the bolts in the inner fender liner on the passenger side. Once all the bolts are removed, you can jam a 2x4 in behind the fender liner in the top rear area and gently pry the inner fender slightly forward and inward. This will give you enough space that you can get your hand and arm right in to the blower motor and unbolt it from the blower plenum. There's even enough space that you can get it out... Have a box of BandAids handy, and a bottle of Jack Daniel's really helps with the pain.

The windshield antenna lead is best accessed by removing the windshield. You can get to the back of the radio by being a contortionist and standing on your head under the dash, but the windshield end of it is best accessed after glass removal. The windshield trim and windshield comes out pretty easy on these cars.

Lars


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct, just the inner fender (wheelwell) has to come out.


----------



## sharecropper (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answers. I'm going to try the fender liner first, then Jack Daniels, then probably have to remove the fender. I was afraid the antenna answer would be what you said. After reading what I wrote, I think the Jack will come first. By the way, I live 25 miles from Lynchburg, Tn. Used to sell corn to Jack Daniels.


----------



## sharecropper (May 9, 2012)

I tackled this today. Removed stainless strip, bottom fender bolts, all liner bolts, and used 2 screwdrivers to prise the liner away from fender. Liner dropped down enough to remove fan. To my surprise the blower fan was marked "77 Camaro". Don't remember replacing this but I must have sometime in the eighties. This fan was metal held on with a tap, much better than plastic held with clips. I must have replaced 6 of those on a 76 Chev truck. Thanks for your help.


----------

